# @&$# me



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Missed an absolute giant thismorning. Still low light 24 yard shot never seen the teeny tiny limb between me and the deer. Clean miss. Deer didn't know what happened ran down hill 40 yards snorted a few times then just headed back where he came from. He was making a new scrape next to another one so he will hopefully return another day


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You just experienced one of the only two possible good outcomes when you release an arrow. The alternatives are far far worse for the deer and you. 

Congratulations on a successful bow HUNT, the bow KILL will need to come another day.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree 100% with you I know the feeling of lost deer and you are correct only two food outcomes from releasing an arrow


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Had this happen to me 3 years ago on a solid 8 pointer, early light, arrow hit a sucker that grew out of tree 20 feet up in path to buck 20 yards away. Public land. It happens. Gut wrenching. Hell be back though.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

That’s how the legends start!! LOL
Hope you get the chance to redeem yourself


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Doing a little scouting /still hunting thismorning I believe I put eyes on him. Going in tonight for the kill. Believe I know where he is bedding


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I hit a limb one time shooting at a really good buck & watched that arrow deflect way up over the deer & land somewhere out in a CRP field. Better that than to wound him, but it spooked him really badly & he didn't show up again in daylight for a few weeks.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

You'll get'em Dan!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Didn't see him the other evening going in the morning to see what happens.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I missed a big 8 point a few years ago, shot right under his chest, he jumped ran 40 yards and stopped and stared back my way for 30 seconds and walked off, 4 days later at the other end of the farm I shot him, there's a good chance he wont come back to where he was shot at.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Doing a little scouting /still hunting thismorning I believe I put eyes on him. Going in tonight for the kill. Believe I know where he is bedding


Just remember...the closer to that witching hour( rut peak) the more time he'll spend on his feet cruising for that hot doe and less time he'll spend in his bedding area.
In this hot weather...id find...and hunt the doe bedding areas and watering holes.
Good luck with him!


----------

